# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Cherche adoptant sérieux pour ma lapine urgent

## charlotte11

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Litchi
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 6 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 11 - Aude
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0763237789
*E-mail :* charlotte.lamolinerie@live.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour 
Cest à contre coeur que je ne peux garder ma lapine, jaimerai lui trouver une bonne famille passionnée de lapin. 
cest une lapine douce, sociable et qui vie en liberté totale dans mon appartement. Malheureusement elle ne sentend plus du tout avec sa congénère la cohabitation est impossible (attaques très violentes morsures etc.) 
je ne peux la garder chez moi car je nai pas assez de place pour les séparer et elle est malheureuse. Cela mattriste fortement jaimerai lui trouver une personne qui pourrait bien soccuper delle et que jévite de la placer dans un refuge.
je reste à disposition pour plus de renseignements.

----------


## aurore27

Bonsoir Charlotte11, une photo aiderait pour la diffusion, svp.

----------


## Gafi

La lapine est elle stérilisée?

----------


## Panda75

Bonjour,
La personne a laissé ses coordonnées
N° Teléphone : 0763237789
E-mail : charlotte.lamolinerie@live.fr
Peut-être plus facile pour lui poser des questions  :Smile:

----------

